# Mesquite..



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have been saving all the cut offs from the mesquqite logs I have been resawing. Some of it is large enough to resaw into lots of pen blanks, some of it better suited for BBQ. I also have a lot of call blanks (mesquite and Hedge/Osage Orange) that are for one reason or another not sutable for a call and can be recut into pen blanks. 

If any one wants some or all of this let me know. If we need pen blanks for the warriors project let me know and I will do the resawing and send them (ALL) to someone (Jim?).


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muchas gracias, Richard..but right now I'm up to my *** in mesquite so I think I'll pass. Appreciate the offer though. Charles came by yestidday and picked up the remainder of the Warrior pens for Charlie's buddy's unit..so we're finally caught up for now.. Guess I'll spend the weekend choppin and drillin some more antler.. Cleaned me out on the cartridge/antler pens I had on hand...Charles laid some Pear tree branches on me so I'll give them a try...made one months back and as I remember it came out good... 

If you WANT to resaw the mesquite into pen blanks I'll be glad to operate as the 'middle-man' and distribute them to any who want 'em...

thanx again...NOW..go annoy a duck...LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Mesquite*

I need some Mesquite blanks i'll trade cocobolo !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> I need some Mesquite blanks i'll trade cocobolo !!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll resaw a mess of it for you Don. No trade required for you buddy!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

deerdude2000 said:


> I need some Mesquite blanks i'll trade cocobolo !!!!!!!!!!!!


Thought you were coming to get some a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*mesquite*



Viking48 said:


> Thought you were coming to get some a couple of weeks ago.


Been to busy at work i'll try to call today and come get some,


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*mesquite*



EndTuition said:


> I'll resaw a mess of it for you Don. No trade required for you buddy!


Thanks your ok i don't care what the rest of them say!!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Thanks your ok i don't care what the rest of them say!!!!!


Got your blanks in the truck. Also need to meet up with Viking.

LUNCH ?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a lunch appointment today but open tomorrow and will be on vacation for the next couple of weeks. I brought some more interesting Mesquite back from the lease but it's still on the trailer. We brought a load of firewood back for a friend and he hasn't picked it up yet and of course, it's on top.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry i did'nt get back to yall had to run to the ranch my helacopter guy got a break and was ready to fly the ranch so i had to haul buns down here if yall would please hold on to those blanks i'll get them when i get back.called in a bobcat this evening with my varmit call never got a shot at though but it works.i'll call when i get back


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You live a lot closer to Viking than me, I'll drop them off with him today.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got 'em Don - give me a shout when you get a chance and I'll pass them on - along with more if you like.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got back from the ranch i'll call tomorrow,Thanks guy's


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I just got a few sticks of the darkest red Mesquite I have ever seen. I don't think any of it's big enough to get a duck call out of, but it's sure going to make some awesome pen blanks for someone! I'll try to get it sawed up tomorrow night.


----------

